# Beware of criminals on the local rivers



## cornstar (Jan 16, 2008)

Watch out for thieves on the Weber river, I guess they are no longer satisfied with robbing ice fishermen and think anyone can be stolen from. Went there last week by Taggert and parked my Blazer under the bridge so I wouldn't get stuck. 
I walked and fly fished the river up and down with only a few caught. No one else around but a hispanic in a small black truck drove by me a few times giving me dirty looks. He then parked under the bridge in front of my Blazer for a few minutes blocking my view and watched me fish(I thought). 
I decided to walk up towards my truck and he drove off. A few minutes later when I got there I checked around and saw that the jackass tried to jimmy my passenger door and ripped off the weather stripping while I was in visual range a few hundred yards downstream. I had all of my icefishing gear in the back because I was at Causey earlier but thank god he didn't get anything. I must have scared him off.
It is a sad world we live in when locking your car and watching it while you fish still isn't enough to keep from being a victim of these assholes! I never thought I would have to carry a pistol in order to go fishing in places I have enjoyed for over 20 years, but I am not sure I really feel safe out there now without it. Especially where others have recently posted about being robbed. It has been almost a week now for me to be calm enough about it to post this in a non-hateful manner.
I hope this warns others to watch their backs while out fishing. Good luck and be safe out there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Beware criminals on the rivers*

Wow, another bad run-in. I wish you would've had a chance to grab that prick and kick the living crap out of him. I hope somebody gets a shot at that one of these days and scares the would-be robbers away from the fishermen.

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

And BTW:

cornstar: Awesome name! :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this. At least they didn't get your stuff. Maybe I'm gonna have to start chaining my dog to my car when I'm out fishing.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

:twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: /**|**\ -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- not to put any blame but seems like its always the hispanic mother %?#@$ scopin out your shi#.... and ill stop while im ahead...


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah, its hard not to be racist when its a hispanic/mexican everytime. Sure theres some good ones out there but you know what I mean. I just want to catch one stealing from me once while i had a gun and scare the living _____ out of him.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> I just want to catch one stealing from me once while i had a gun and scare the living _____ out of him.


may I make a suggestion? Dont pull your gun just to scare someone. only pull it if you intend on using it.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Jeremy28 said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to catch one stealing from me once while i had a gun and scare the living _____ out of him.
> ...


+100,000,000,000

...Or if you are within your rights to do so. The "mexican" may not be the only one going to jail. Might want to think about what would happen if you only intend to scare someone with a gun and they are fully committed to shooting your ass with one, as well.

For what it's worth, I sure see a lot of white guys pulling car burgs and such. Maybe they don't know it's just suppossed to be a Mexican thing... :wink: Just pulling y'all's chain a bit, but believe me... criminals/dirt bags come in all colors, shapes, sizes, and religions.

But back to the original point of this thread, sorry to hear about the crappy luck some of you are having with these creeps. Call Morgan County dispatch. or wherever you are, if you notice someone skulking around cars and such. Get some of these jerks getting busted for this and word will get out that the pickin's aint quite so easy.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

+ 1 Call Morgan County and let the Sheriff (Gene Erchenback) know what happened and especially give them a discription of the vehicle. I'll guarentee he has done it before and the community is so small up thhere they may already know who that is. :evil:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

:idea: Take a bag of cement next time, and after you "catch" your would be thief, give him/her a pair of cement sneekers. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry to hear about your fishing trip! What's up with people now days?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I had my Tahoe taken from me twice in the past year . I did have a alarm system installed in it yesterday finally . Now if I can find something that will taze them while I coming with a ball bat . :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's too bad cornstar.... :evil: 

Makes it tough to enjoy fishing when we gotta worry about and watch our vehicles all day.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Last year I stopped at the Wendys in Evanston on my way to the Gorge and when I came out the hitch-haul carrier that was attached to my Excursion was empty. The day before I had stopped at Sportsmans and bought a new sled and auger and sleeping bags and that along with all of the rest of my ice fishing gear that was strapped to it was gone. They just unstrapped it and unloaded the sled with everything on it. Needless to say, we did not make it to the Gorge. -)O(- And as sad as it might seem, I do not go fishing anywhere without my pistol strapped on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

All this talk about using your firearm to deter thieves sounds good but is not within the law. Remember, the CCP only allows you to draw your firearm to protect your person, not your stuff, from imminent threat of either death or permanent disfigurement. Sure, you can confront the thief, and knowing that you are armed can give you some confidence in doing that, but if you pull out your piece without being threatened you will be the one doing some time in the pokey, not to mention losing your CCP.

Reading these posts sure gets me worked up too though. My wife and I bought a home 7 years ago in what we thought would be a nice neighborhood in West Jordan. Since then we have had our car broken into twice, and our neighbors car stolen right out of their garage. And gang graffiti frequently shows up on the vinyl fences. It boils my blood. What has become of our communities, our state and our country?!?! Illegal immigrants are a big part of it. So are drugs, and meth in particular. These people will do anything to feed their addictions. This country is going down the tubes.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe a sting would be in order???


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This is happening so much lately (at least I'm hearing about it more often) that I'm going to keep a close eye on everybody I see when I'm in an un-policed area (not in a State Park) and if I see something peculiar, I'm going to take the time to sit and watch what people are up to. I always have a camera handy, so I think I'll take pictures of vehicles/people that I feel are "suspicious" and perhaps get out of my own vehicle and act as if I'm leaving. 

This is just too big of a problem to ignore anymore and I would love to catch someone in the act. :twisted: 

Good luck getting anything valuable out of my car, but they might get a car seat, a glitchy CD player, maybe a fishing rod, and my nunchucks.

Most people will hurt themselves before anyone else with those though. :lol: 

I really want to see some justice (legal or street :wink: ) happen over this issue.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There is an area that lately has become notorious for "local (read migrant workers)" trouble... breakins, encounters of the unpleasant kind, etc... but its one of my favorite places to fish. Because I'm in a vehicle situation like LOAH, I plan on taking a trip to fish for bass, gills and tilapia because if the folks want to break in, my doors will be unlocked and they're more than welcome to my tape deck stereo (the truck has no speakers so it does me no good) and thats probably the only thing they'll get of any value.... all the valuable stuff will be with me on the water. I guess thats one of the perks of driving a beater vehicle.... they won't break in if you leave your door unlocked and if you have nothing to steal, they usually take a look and leave.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, now what??????? I'm totally appreciative and personally very, very concerned. I fish the Web. a lot but also, when I fish anywhere in Utah I'm always, I repeat, always out of site of my vehicle as most of you folks are. I've allready written off Blue Lake because of these kind of problems and now, my back yard. :evil: Is there anywhere reasonably safe anymore? My problem is compounded with the fact, most times I'm alone and couldn't have anyone keep an eye on my stuff if I wanted it. We need solutions :!: 
The only solution that I can come up with is a car alarm, hopefully to scare em off :? If you don't have one now, how many $ is it to get one installed. Also, can one be installed on a shell? Man. we need someone really smart to come up with some ideas.
RiverRat - I'm ready for a sting - what about you at you know where?
P.S. Was it ever reported to Morgan sheriff's office? Apparently, a liscense # was not obtained. 
Leaky


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm all for the alarm on the sleeper Leaky !! Anybody got some good idea's ?


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

I had my briefcase and a few CD's stolen out of my Jeep about a year ago. I taught a class earlier that day, got off at 3:00 and had plenty of daylight left to hit the Weber. This vehicle started and ran without keys and the door locks didn't work, so it was always wide open. He punched out the ignition with a screwdriver and a rock (which he used to break the passenger side window), when all he would have had to do was turn the ignition switch. What I find to be a sweet irony here, was that the brief case contained lesson plans. The CD case was full of Grammar and spelling practice discs for developmentally disabled students and some classical music from the orchestra class I taught as well. So, basically- all this moron stole was a fourth grade education. :mrgreen: -/O\-


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

theives suck bigtime

a CCP is good, openly carrying is better . . 


t


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> RiverRat - I'm ready for a sting - what about you at you know where?
> Leaky


Count me in man.... I'm all for setting up a sting at you know where. I'd totally dig getting all camoed up, then sneaking on my truck while dudes are busy going through it. I'd even park by some tall grass to help us out with the stalk.... I know on another thread somebody said this is a good way to get your ass shot off..... but why roll over and take it when folks start getting into your stuff? When does it become ok to stand up for yourself and make a statement since law enforcement doesn't seem to make these vehicle breakins a real priority? I'm not ok with people getting into my stuff and I don't plan on losing fishing areas because of it. Call me stupid, a knothead or whatever, but I'd rather set up on these vandals and burglars than just leave good fishing spot alone out of fear of a breakin. I'd have no problem winging a carefully aimed shot or two at a vehicle that burglars just hopped into to make their getaway..... It might make them take my statement a little more seriously. I guess I shouldn't admit that publically, but oh well. I'm outspoken, what can I say? A pretty serious confrontation is the only way I see this going down at the Tilapia spot.... That or wait for them to show up to break in, and then tire spike the road out by the gill ponds so they get nowhere fast while the police are on the way. I am just tired of being expected to tolerate this BS just because I want to go catch some fish.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys need to make sure you are careful whatever you do. A few years back, Me & a buddy were out in Utah county in a popular area coyote hunting, anyways, we had been out on a long hike & were just coming back, Look over the hill & there was a guy that had just gotten off of a ATV & looking through my buddys windows on his truck. We were about 250 yards away just kind of watching. Anyways, we watch this Jackass pick up a rock & throw it through the drivers side window. My buddy had 2 guns behind his seat a bunch of c/d's, that kind of stuff. The guy starts packing all the stuff back to the ATV & We both unloaded our guns on the ATV. I had my SKS with the 20 round clip, & my buddy had a .223 bolt action. Anyways the ATV was basically demolished by the time we were done with it & we start running back towards the truck. The guy drops all the things he took from the truck, & takes off running the opposite direction. We get back, get the truck started & then go on the hunt for that prick. About a half mile down the road we see him running out through the sage brush, he saw there wasnt really anywhere to go, so he puts his hands up & comes over to opologize to us. Anyways, you could tell the guy was scared S**tless, We told him we wouldnt press charges if he paid for the window on the truck. He whips out a hundred bucks that my buddy took, & we just kind of thought it was over. A week later a sherrifs officer shows up at my buddys house & arrests him, & they tracked me down through him, & I was arrested also(the only time I have been to jail :x ) Anyways the guy called the cops on us after we had left, & basically accused us of robbing him & shooting up his wheeler. Luckily , we only had to spend about 20 hours in jail until the truth came out about what really happened. They still tried to pin a bunch of crap on us. Apparently , the kid had borrowed his parents ATV's to go out & play around in the desert with all his buddies. Not wanting to tell them what really happened, he made up this huge story of why the ATV had about 10 bullet holes in it  . After a few days in court, all we had to pay was $250.00 each. I would do it again in a heartbeat to be able to see the look on another one of those lowlifes face :lol:


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

That is AWESOME, you are the man.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

Fowl habits said:


> That is AWESOME, you are the man.


yah and youre the one with a police record now, and it comes up every time a cop runs your license plate . . . you got screwed


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

> yah and youre the one with a police record now, and it comes up every time a cop runs your license plate . . . you got screwed


Nope, no worse than a traffic offense now. The cops were trying to charge us with robbery and destruction of property at first :shock: , Both felonies. His Parents did not press charges for the wheeler once they found out what really happened. They were making him pay the damages  . Ive got to admit, it did get a little spooky there for a while when we saw what we could have mabey been charged with O*-- (Thats why I said to be careful) . The only thing we were charged with was not reporting the original crime (the vehicle breakin) Some stupid offense I dont even remember the name of it. *-HELP!-*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks Jimmie. Too bad you'll have the worries associated with occurrences like this. To me, that's worse than losing replaceable items.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah it's not like the people robbing vehicles are getting caught very often...Who's to say you'll get caught for protecting your gear? They're breaking the law...Reciprocate. :twisted:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to ask again. Anyone know what's involved in installing a security alarm for a truck and a truck shell??? Can you even install one for a shell?
Leaky


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> I'm going to ask again. Anyone know what's involved in installing a security alarm for a truck and a truck shell??? Can you even install one for a shell?
> Leaky


Vehicle security alarms basically consist of sensors connected to an alarm. These various sorts of sensors can be installed in various kinds of ways, places and can easily include a camper shell. Most any dealer will gladly handle the sales and installation - shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

PM hardwaterjake, he installs security systems maybe he'll know.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky,
The alarm switch is like the one that turns on the light inside your truck when you open the door.
With the alarm activated, if someone opens the shell, the alarm will sound off.
You can also have a switch added to your hood if you want.
There are also motion alarms that are designed to go off if your truck is moved in the slightest.
If someone even pushes against the truck, the motion sensor will send an alarm.
They can be set so sensitive that a cat jumping on your truck will set the alarm off.
It's too bad that we see alarms as needed equipment nowdays, but they do serve a purpose.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Bud!!!  
Leaky


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Leaky , I just spent 500.00 for one on my Tahoe . Just in case you are looking for cost .


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Stevo, I don't care what the law might say, you did the right thing in my book. Great story! Would loved to have been there.


+1. Its hard to say what one would do given the situation but I think its awesome that you came in guns blazing and put a good stain in his drawers. Yeah, all the stuff with the police was probably a real PIA to deal with, but like you said, the truth came out and you guys had to pay a small fine. Its too bad it was out in a place like that where the breakins are occasional instead of somewhere like Blue Lake that is frequented by these theives and where you can't even fish anymore without fear of coming back to stolen goods and busted up vehicles. Maybe you and I need to take a fishing trip.... I'm sure Darren would be down too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> > Stevo, I don't care what the law might say, you did the right thing in my book. Great story! Would loved to have been there.
> ...


+101, I think I have a stain in my own drawers from the anticipation of the outcome! I am amazed that that was all that you were charged for, from other stories that I hear of ridiculous charges (I am amazed that the parents were reasonable about a punishment for their innocent little boy), but I would say in a more reasonable world than the one that we lived in you did the right thing!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stevo- Wow that is quite a story! It is amazing to me how easy some of these criminals just get off when they are caught. It's to bad we have "evolved" from the days of the gunfight when you found the horse thief.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

As far as losing your concealed weapons permit is concerned, protecting your domain has been extended to your autombile so I will protect mine every time. I open carry with my piece strapped over my waders when I"m fishing though. Too many people are having bad experiences on the Provo and one guy got shot at on the Green a couple of years ago. I hope the sight of my hand cannon stops anything before it starts. If I caught someone breaking into my vehicle with the weapons that I know are in there, he would be very lucky to only have bullet holes in his atv, But you must always report to the authorities a.s.a.p.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

This is too bad that it has come down to this. We cannot just enjoy a day of fishing we have to be constantly worried about our stuff being stolen. I think it would be interesting to camo up with a video camera and see if you couldn't catch someone in the act, video tape it and then turn them in. This might get would be thiefs to think twice.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Stevo...one thing you did get outa the deal, which is a lot more than most victims get...is *revenge !!!!* :evil: :evil:

I've always wondered what I would do. I've seen people 'aimlessly wandering' around my vehicle but never really had a confrontation. I think I read about your story, was it ever in the newspaper?

Stevo, glad you're happy with the results, that could have ended up a lot worse...It's good to hear about some real justice sometimes....


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Stevo...one thing you did get outa the deal, which is a lot more than most victims get...is *revenge !!!!* :evil: :evil:


Thats right, In 30 years I wont remember the tickets we got, But I guarantee you I will be sitting in my death bed in 50-60 years & I will still remember the look on that punks face as he was walking back towards us.

We were stupid kids ourselves (18 & 19) at the time, But we would have never done something like that to somebody else. Where I come from, You work hard for what you have, gotta earn it. Stealing somebodys else's hard earned items is one of the most chickens**T things I know of. Ive had plenty stolen from me in my life, So i guess it rubs the wrong nerve. Im not positive I would do it again, now that im a little bit older and know what could actually happen.

That guy may still be a punk & a theif, but I gurantee you he thinks twice every time he does something


----------

